# kernel config, nvidia framebuffer

## Baarn

hey

so I am switching from genkernel to a manual kernel config.

so far so good, I managed to get a running kernel (at least I get to a console  :Wink:  )

my problem is now that the X Server Howto tells me to disable all framebuffers and enable the nouveau staging driver for kms support. But the nvidia guide tells me to enable a framebuffer (either uvesafb, which i cannot find in the menuconfig options, or vesa, which actually worked under genkernel).

so i am confused, i want to use the proprietary nvidia drivers, for me that mean to switch off nouveau everywhere i see it  :Wink:  but i dont want to run the console without framebuffer, i dont need the xserver everytime the computer boots, just on occasion (to watch movies)... that computer is more like a network storage for backup and server stuff (apache mysql etc), the xserver is just a play thing.

tl;dr: how do i get a proprietary nvidia framebuffer console, with xserver using nvidia driver aswell?

edit: i am using the x86_64 kernel sources

----------

## Gusar

 *Baarn wrote:*   

> how do i get a proprietary nvidia framebuffer console

 

You don't. There isn't one. You use, as the nvidia guide says, vesafb or uvesafb.

----------

## Baarn

ok, if that doesnt lead to any conflicts with the ksm stuff  :Wink:  think i recompile my kernel then.

----------

## pigeon768

Are you using x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (closed source binary drivers) or x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau? (open source kms-enabled drivers) These two are totally different and require totally different configurations.

If you're using nvidia-drivers, you use the vesafb or uvesafb framebuffers. (follow the nvidia guide) If you're using nouveau, in conjunction with kms, you don't use a framebuffer at all. (follow the xorg guide)

In no case do you ever use the nvidia framebuffer at all ever.

----------

## Gusar

 *pigeon768 wrote:*   

> in conjunction with kms, you don't use a framebuffer at all.

 

Of course you do, the nouveau module has a fbcon driver integrated.

----------

## chiefbag

For Nvidia drivers use the following kernel config

Device Drivers  --->

        Graphics support  --->

          < > nVidia Framebuffer Support

          < > nVidia Riva support

Add VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" in /etc/make.conf

emerge x11-base/xorg-drivers and x11-base/xorg-server

emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

----------

## Baarn

ok, i got x working now (atleast i get a black screen and nothing crashes)

the nvidia guide seems to be out of date, as it still meantions the xorg.conf file

the xorg wiki helped by getting my first config file

http://www.x.org/wiki/ConfigurationHelp

another error was, that i forgot to recompile the nvidia driver, after i build my last kernel.

i will try to emerge xfce4 now and see what happens  :Smile: 

----------

## Gusar

 *Baarn wrote:*   

> the nvidia guide seems to be out of date, as it still meantions the xorg.conf file

 

There's indeed outdated stuff in the guide, but you *do* still need an xorg.conf for nvidia. A very small one with just four lines, but these four lines are mandatory:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier "Nvidia Card"

    Driver "nvidia"

EndSection
```

 *Baarn wrote:*   

> the xorg wiki helped by getting my first config file
> 
> http://www.x.org/wiki/ConfigurationHelp

 

That's outdated, don't use Xorg -configure. Most of what it spits out does nothing. All you need is the four lines above.

----------

